# Very informative water birth video-graphic



## Rmar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljdn8qRbIw&feature=player_embedded

For those for those of you planning a water birth, here is a great video that involves the mother laying in a see-through glass tub. She seems comfortable in that position and very calm though I have never seen a tub that limits the woman to one position, before, so it was new to me. You can clearly see the way that the baby moves around as it is being born, which is great.

This is my own opinion, but I think the baby was ready to surface a little earlier than they did but all was well. Note that the baby did not begin breathing before it reached the surface, which is instinctual.

Overall, everyone seemed relaxed and the baby seemed to be alert, after the birth.

It is great to be able to see what goes on underneath the water.


----------



## mushmouth

oh wow - thank you so much for sharing that!

does anyone know if there is a reason for keeping baby under the water for a while after?


----------



## Rmar

Some people believe it can aid in adjustment from being surrounded by water for 9 months by gradually bring the baby to the surface. If anyone decides to do this, don't set on a particular time and go off cues by your baby.


----------



## Blob

Yea i thought it looked like the baby was ready to come up earlier...great film though :thumbup:


----------



## JenStar1976

Great video! I actually really love that pool, that's the position I gave birth in and I like the fact that she was able to push her feet on the sides, which you can't in a larger pool. I have family in Belgium so perhaps I should go there for my next birth... xxx


----------



## Rmar

I haven't ever seen a pool like that allows that position before. What was your birthing pool like?


----------



## mrsmo7

Lovely film but i would have brought the baby out sooner too. 

But for the people who are told you must never touch the baby's head while it is under water because it will gasp and drowned! we can all see that is not true!:nope:

I'm not sure about the shape of the tub it was just like a bath to me and i hate being in the bath while i'm in labour. i find it very uncomfortable!
x


----------



## JenStar1976

Rmar said:


> I haven't ever seen a pool like that allows that position before. What was your birthing pool like?

I had the Birth Pool in a Box Eco (mini size). I too only got in to birth my baby as it was taking a while to fill up (my labour was very quick!!). I did initially try kneeling forward, but it just didn't feel right, so I sat and leant back against the side with my OH outside the pool behind me. It only took about 4 pushes to get Alex out, but I think I would have liked the hard sides to push my feet against.

By the way, I love the way she effortlessly leaps into the pool! I kinda waddled and had to get a leg up from my OH!! x


----------

